# Contest/Inexpensive Prizes For Employees



## cheter (Jul 12, 2006)

Yesterday I attended a management meeting with our store manager on the stores lack of obtaining new credit applications & catolog referrals.
We have in store contest for our employees all the time, but we have 2 weeks to make our goal in each area.  Here are a few things we do:
1. Give $5 coupons for "every" credit application the associate receives, (plus
    they also get $2 in their paycheck)($5 is good for store use)
2.  We have let associates "pop" a balloon, when they get a credit app. 
    there is a prize in the balloon)

I've also thought giving the associate $.50 for a drink; and a daily name pull for a chic-filet lunch.
Regardless of contests associates always get $2 in their paycheck for every credit application they get.
The store manager is meeting with the managers and supervisors on Friday for new ways to obtain our goals.   Any interesting contests would be appreciated!


----------



## copper (Jul 12, 2006)

cheter said:
			
		

> Yesterday I attended a management meeting with our store manager on the stores lack of obtaining new credit applications & catolog referrals.
> We have in store contest for our employees all the time, but we have 2 weeks to make our goal in each area.  Here are a few things we do:
> 1. Give $5 coupons for "every" credit application the associate receives, (plus
> they also get $2 in their paycheck)($5 is good for store use)
> ...



Do away with the prizes and make getting the apps a condition of job retention. 

On the other hand why do you want to harass your customers? The first time I encountered what you want your staff to do I started giving the governors name and the address for the statehouse thereby wasting staff time for wasting my time.


----------



## deabic (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, I thoroughly disagree with copper.  I think it's a great idea to give some incentives to get customers to open accounts.  To make that a requirement to keep your job is pretty tough!


----------



## ilisao (Jul 12, 2006)

But they aren't giving customers incentives, they are giving the associates the incentives.  Frankly, as a customer, I do not care what the associate receives.  Yes, I am in it for me.   Offer me an incentive and I might consider.  Harrass me so you can get that chick-fil-a coupon, and I may take my business elsewhere.


----------



## cheter (Jul 12, 2006)

The customer receives an extra 10% off when applying for a card.  Plus, if the cutomer is appproved he/she will get another 10% when the card arrives to their home.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 12, 2006)

How about scratch-off lottery tickets?


----------



## BSQ (Jul 12, 2006)

my experience in retail has been three things motivate people.  Money, Food and Days Off.  

So how bout a day off with pay for the person who beats their goal by the biggest percentage.


----------



## Patri (Jul 12, 2006)

As a customer, I also find it annoying with the constant requests to open an account. If you make the incentive big enough for the employees, they may become too aggressive. If it's just SOP to mention it to every customer as they check out, it shouldn't be too bad for the customer. Have the discount info right there on the counter. Leave it at that.


----------



## deabic (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree that I don't want to be pressured to open any account.  But incentives to employees are better than ultimatums.  Time off is a great idea!


----------



## cheter (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for everyones input.  Yesterday we rallyed together issuing associates 2, $5 star certificates for every credit app taken.  The result was over 80 new apps!
Unfortunately, credit apps and catolog refferals are part of the job requirement.  Not producing your required amount goes against your appraisel.  Our monthly goal if not met goes against the dept. manager's & store manager's appraisel.  Plus new accounts mean more profit for the store!
It's like that in every store that offers credit.
I don't think we are pushy, we just ask if your interested and leave it at that.
I just emailed the store manger and told him instead of taking us out to lunch Friday, use that money on the associates who work so hard achieving the monthly credit goal!  People who work retail get paid very low, and work very hard, and put up with some very RUDE customers , some who make only minimum wage!


----------



## DianeG (Jul 13, 2006)

Where I work, suppliers try to sway our buying/referring decisions by offering us various incentives.  The one that works the best for me (and *very* popular with my co-workers as well) is a points system - exchangeable for gifts cards OF OUR CHOICE.

The kicker is two-fold: 

a) You have to be able to accummulate points to exchange quickly enough to see a tangible return. I don't bother with the suppliers that take an eternity to qualify for anything.

b) Choice - gasoline, retailers, Amazon, home improvement, appliances & electronics, etc.. We LIKE to be able to save our cards for stuff that is really useful to US. Anything else has as much value as monopoly money...


----------

